# Splenic Flexure Syndrome?



## flinthills (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been dealing with a good dose of anxiety, along with IBS. The two feed off eachother!! Because of the anxiety, I have been dealing with the chest pains, and with the IBS, the gut pains. Lately I have been having sharp pains close the left breast(male), comes and goes, and mild heartburn. My cardiologist, who has convinced me, most of my problems are caused by anxiety, but, with the IBS, he thinks I could have Splenic Flexure Syndrome? Basically, trapped gas? He said it can be very painful, and start at the bottom of your colon, feel like Kidney stones, and go up into your chest, around the nipple area, and hurt like hell! Anyone here of this, or been diagnosed with it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi--yes, i've heard and read about it.

i have chronic constipation. i have a lot of pain and bloating and the feeling of trapped gas and stool especially in the splenic flexure area. i mentioned this to both my gastro and his PA and they both said that some people do have problems like mine in that area.

and oh yes--it is painful. sometimes lying down and putting a microwaveable heating pad over the area helps--and massaging it through the heating pad.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't clear that this is a separate problem from IBS, or just one fairly common pain location for people who have IBS.

There isn't different treatments for it than what they would give you with IBS. That bend under the left ribs does seem to be a troublesome part of the colon.


----------



## flinthills (Dec 5, 2012)

It seems when this area flares up, I end up battling mild heartburn? My doctor did tell me to use a heating pad, and relax, it is nothing serious, and treatment is really not there.


----------

